# My little nudist



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's so cute - nice cooler!!! I want more pics....


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww! i wanna see more =] hes such a good boy.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

haha, so cute


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He was absolutely fantastic with his bath. I started off with his foot and worked my way up his leg then once I got to his shoulder just went for it and he was absolutely fantastic.
For clipping tho he really didn't like it. He was great with his neck, never even flinched but wasn't impressed with his body. We ended up using the stud chain for the last half of it BUT after 2 good reminders with it and letting him know he had to at least try to be good boy, he did pretty good. Considering it was his first time for 2 big things, I am quite happy with him but thankful I started all this at a fairly young age. He would have been one big horse to handle next year.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

how big is he now? how tall?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He was sticked last week at 15'1hh and he is 1 year and 8 months so he's going to be one big boy.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Aw... He's so cute.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should have been there to say the same thing when we had to use a stud chain on him.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Awh! Bald is beautiful (well, hes not quite bald) :lol:

Gorgeous


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hes going to be a big boy! I cant wait until hes all grown and we can see pics of you riding =]


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

man u gotta stop showing the little ****** off.. cuz ya never know.. i may just drive on over to canada and still him.. sense ya know he was like perfect getting on the trailer too !!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> man u gotta stop showing the little ****** off.. cuz ya never know.. i may just drive on over to canada and still him.. sense ya know he was like perfect getting on the trailer too !!!



hmmm....I should have thought of that when I "trained" him to load...:?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

yes you should have !!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*New pics from this morning*

Here are some new photos from this morning. Tried to get them from an angle where you can actually see his clip. Here is in his paddock all dressed up.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*one more*


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

god hes a good looking boy =]


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

see there ya go again with the pictures!!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol hes adorable i want him im gonna steal him lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It cracks me up to see your reactions with the photos I post. It's funny that he has such an effect on so many people. I will have to get a video of the beast when I go out and see him because if you think the pics are cute, just wait until you see what he does when I go out and see him.


----------



## Horsezrule4884 (Feb 21, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...........he's adorable!!! wat breed is he?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Horsezrule4884 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...........he's adorable!!! wat breed is he?


Welcome to the forum! He is a Canadian Horse. If you check out my signature there are links and videos about the breed


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

hes ahhhhdorable! i wanna take him here! lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish I had someplace warm to give my girls a bath. They all need one desperately. I even resorted to taking some of the dogs waterless shampoo and using it on Saro's mane and tail last week. It was full of mud. 
We don't clip ours thank goodness. I can't imagine how any of them would react to a pair of clippers. Good job to you and Cobalt for taking it semi well


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I wish I had someplace warm to give my girls a bath. They all need one desperately. I even resorted to taking some of the dogs waterless shampoo and using it on Saro's mane and tail last week. It was full of mud.
> We don't clip ours thank goodness. I can't imagine how any of them would react to a pair of clippers. Good job to you and Cobalt for taking it semi well


I hear yea Vida. It is very hard even here. It's been around the -5 to -15 range over the last few days maybe even week or so(which is typical here for winter)but even with a heated barn and hot water I still felt bad for giving him a bath tho I think once he realised the water wasn't as bad as he thought I think he enjoyed it.
Even with heat on tho, the barn will always have some breezes and those breezes, in my opinion are pretty cold tho again I might be slightly over reacting...horses are pretty tough.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks great! I love seeing pictures of him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He looks great! I love seeing pictures of him!


There you are, I was wondering where you'd gone. Was starting to get concerned


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> It cracks me up to see your reactions with the photos I post. It's funny that he has such an effect on so many people. I will have to get a video of the beast when I go out and see him because if you think the pics are cute, just wait until you see what he does when I go out and see him.


 
He just has so much presence, even in pictures. And please do post a video. LoL, I'm hooked...he's one of my favorites on the forum. I'm officially in the Cobalt fan club.:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you! Let's do it! a fan club


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wanna be in the fan club!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hey i was at the top of that fan club list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

